# Marine stowaways from Japan's tsunami



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Came across an interesting story here over my morning coffee:

Five fish stow away on tsunami-tossed boat - CNN.com


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

cool beans Thanks for sharing  hopefully those fish live a long good life in the aquarium


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I believe nature is resilient and lives are adaptive if we leave them alone.
It also applies to my tanks. The less we play with them, the healthy they tend to be.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> cool beans Thanks for sharing  hopefully those fish live a long good life in the aquarium


Only one will the rest get dissected


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey so glad to see you survived for 2 years living off whatever you could find, in waters MUCH colder than your species is used to, on your 5000 mile journey to north america. guess what! one of you gets to live and the rest of you get be cut open!!! yay! (bunch of morons - these are incredibly adaptive creatures to have survived, lets just KILL THEM!!!!)


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

sorry this story makes me furious. why do we need to cut them open exactly??? why cant a frozen one be flown over from a market in japan that these idiots can study??


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Rossco said:


> sorry this story makes me furious. why do we need to cut them open exactly??? why cant a frozen one be flown over from a market in japan that these idiots can study??


The fact that these ones survived the remarkable journey and adapted make them prime for study unfortunately,chances like this dont come along everyday in the scientific community. Think of it this way,with the ever changing oceans any opportunity to study a fish that has adapted like that could save hundreds of millions of fish someday.....as well as the human race for we cant exist without the oceans as a food source.

Those brave little fish died a noble death that could be far more important than any of us realize .....I wish my death could save millions lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh poor guys! Wouldn't they be eating the same stuff though!? Why did they have to cut up 4 of them instead of 2 or 3? Well at least keep a pair n see if they will breed in the aquarium... they deserve to live after such a harsh journey!

Glad that we are humans n not animals.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

this is a verry debatable topic


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

JTang said:


> Glad that we are humans n not animals.


We ARE animals. The worst kind. We are the worst thing to EVER happen to this planet since the asteroid that killed the dinosaurs hit the earth 65 million years ago. In the movie "The Matrix", Agent Smith likens us to a virus, and in a way, thats what we are.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems such a sad fate to have survived the tsunami and the journey only to be cut up for the sake of science.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Rossco said:


> We ARE animals. The worst kind. We are the worst thing to EVER happen to this planet since the asteroid that killed the dinosaurs hit the earth 65 million years ago. In the movie "The Matrix", Agent Smith likens us to a virus, and in a way, thats what we are.


Oh right! We ARE!!! Haaaha!

Well then I should be even more glad that I didn't get cut up like these guys, after flying over 10,000 km to this strange place 23 yrs ago!!!! Lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

OK this is a different version of the story from LA Times:

"Five of the fish were euthanized to prevent the introduction of a new invasive species along the West Coast; the other is on display at the Seaside Aquarium in Seaside, Ore."

LA Times

If that's the actual reason for killing them, then whoever made the decision is purely stupid! They could have kept all of them in Oregon Seaside Aquarium n turn them into celebrities. Crazy fish lover like me would go there just to check them out! Imagine how many travellers and $$ that could draw to the State!!!


----------

